

Show HN: fflip.co – Stumbleupon for videos [flip through YouTube like it's TV] - coltr
http://www.fflip.co

======
mxxx
That's pretty cool, the "flicking through TV" feel of the thing. You could
consider pre-loading the second video though so it's a bit quicker...?

~~~
coltr
Thanks! And that's a great idea

------
amarcus
I really like that you start the videos in the middle of the clip rather than
at the very beginning.

~~~
coltr
Thank you, I usually judge a video by it's cover, so I thought it would be
cool just to jump in partway and see.

